# Pygocentrus cariba



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is one of the those times I wish I had a couple females! The male (I assume) has been guarding this shallow depression since it was built this afternoon. The fish has been running its jaw on the cleared area, apparently cleaning it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

no females?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

What guy hasn't wished for a couple females








Thanks for the pics. Frank. It's nice to see you snapping them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on Feb 27 2004, 03:12 AM
> What guy hasn't wished for a couple females
> Thanks for the pics. Frank. It's nice to see you snapping them.


Ain't that the truth!



> khuzhong Posted on Feb 27 2004, 03:11 AM
> no females?


Nope, just a single amorous fish looking for a date.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

dial 911 and get him a woman







thanks for sharing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been trying to take photo of fish doing its head standing routine. All came out blurry. Instead here is combo shot of how the fish is situated over "nest". I'll try again tomorrow for another attempt to get the head standing shots.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Frank, if I was in your area I wouldnt hesitate to donate a few caribas to see if they would breed. I went through an old breeding post you responded to about nest building. You stated that you can make a nest by getting a coffee lid and drilling a hole in it putting green yarn through it to make a nest. Thats an awesome idea. Are you planning on trying to breed your caribas?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on Feb 27 2004, 06:31 AM
> Frank, if I was in your area I wouldnt hesitate to donate a few caribas to see if they would breed. I went through an old breeding post you responded to about nest building. You stated that you can make a nest by getting a coffee lid and drilling a hole in it putting green yarn through it to make a nest. Thats an awesome idea. Are you planning on trying to breed your caribas?


I've been in contact with another PFURY member and we are discussing the possibilities of attempting this with a fish he thinks may be a female. Its a matter of how soon he can bring the potential mate down. I don't want to disturb the tank because evidently it is to this fishes liking. I thought about sending the fish to him but I think my line of reasoning is a bit more solid for breeding purposes.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How big is the cariba? Once you add another one are you going to do anything different in trying to get them to breed? Or are you going to follow the same methods as in breeding natts?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on Feb 27 2004, 06:57 AM
> How big is the cariba? Once you add another one are you going to do anything different in trying to get them to breed? Or are you going to follow the same methods as in breeding natts?


Fish is approx. 6 inches TL. Nothing different, just going to make it comfortable for them and leave them alone. Allow nature to take its course. The methods are similar for P. nattereri just require more patience and less attentiveness. Wild fishes are finicky about what they require. Though cariba has been bred in the past in the aquario, I'm using the same formula that worked then. Basically, good water conditions, good food, good temp, and leave them alone.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow!!!! Exploring breeding too!!!.. What don't you do with piranhas??? I'm jealous&#8230;. Good luck my friend. I wish you the best. You know more about the fish and their biotope than I, so there is no direction for me to send you.

I to have talked extensively with a person who bred them too. I did choose a slightly different approach. If I have success you will get my data base.

[/B]Bottom line&#8230; Good Luck. I hope you get a seductive female, and lots of eggs.!!!!!*







*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Feb 27 2004, 01:40 PM
> Wow!!!! Exploring breeding too!!!.. What don't you do with piranhas??? I'm jealous&#8230;. Good luck my friend. I wish you the best. You know more about the fish and their biotope than I, so there is no direction for me to send you.
> 
> I to have talked extensively with a person who bred them too. I did choose a slightly different approach. If I have success you will get my data base.
> ...


*

Not exploring anything, simply making photo observations for PFURY members to digest what is going on with a single cariba. I'm not using any magic formulas, just keeping the water parameters clean. The rest the cariba is doing. If a female is later injected into the mix and a successful spawn happens, then I would say that conditions on my tank were perfect for their needs. I avoid disturbing them and limit my curiosity from a "distance". Only approaching the tank to feed or make adjustments. By nature piranas are jittery fishes and take flight with disturbances. Nothing worse than have a pair attempting to breed and be interrupted by some hobbyist poking their head into the viewing area. Even worse, a hobbyist who constantly changes the water chemistry. Its all common sense approach. Give the fish their privacy and maybe they will reward you with fry.










PS: I might add here the cariba has not darkened in body color, just more colorful in terms of red.*


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Frank, I just responded to another thread, very similar. My opinion in that thread was to tell someone that only I approach my tanks, they are lit only buy sunlight, and generally approached with care. I have made my observations
breeding my groups of reds for 3 years now, with decent sucess. I have recently
been purchasing fish to start "tinkering" again. I'm gathering up smaller piraya,
"ternetzi", super red, and cariba. It is exciting to see the fish and info that are available, espescially info from someone I recognize from 5 years ago. I too am interested in breeding other pygo's, and find interest in your insight.Iseem to follow some of your practices, and wonder if there are any more similarities. I look forward to asking many question in this forum/board in the future.Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its about 325 pm Oregon time here. I though earlier that the fish had abandoned the nest as it was being recovered by gravel. Well, I was wrong. The fish has again cleaned the area and darkened even more. The ventral and pectoral fins are bloody red, which is a much deeper color than I have seen before on this fish. Even the belly color is darkening. Body is just a shade darker but not what I would call dark gray or black. I still have not been able to capture the fish doing a head-standing pose via photo. I hate to keep trying to photo it because it might discourage the fish. Since the topic has been brought up about barometric pressure, it is scheduled to rain and looks like it outside. Below is another photo taken moments ago. Not much difference in pose, just a bit darker fish.

I didn't take time to resize, sorry. But you'll get the general idea from the photo.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Latest news: The activity has stopped. Evidently without a mate the fish was exhibiting pre-breeding behavior. At least its documented and shows they do blow nests like P. nattereri.

For those of you still trying to breed P. cariba, drive on!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice frank...i especially like the rainbow gravel..







i love the shape on that cariba


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Feb 29 2004, 11:28 PM
> very nice frank...i especially like the rainbow gravel.. i love the shape on that cariba


 So do I. It is the original gravel Doug (fishman2) used in his tank and I didn't want to toss it. So I spread it out in the tanks I presently have. Sort of psychodelic!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > thePACK Posted on Feb 29 2004, 11:28 PM
> > very nice frank...i especially like the rainbow gravel.. i love the shape on that cariba
> 
> 
> So do I. It is the original gravel Doug (fishman2) used in his tank and I didn't want to toss it. So I spread it out in the tanks I presently have. Sort of psychodelic!










well done


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Me thinks so too!







I'm locking this up. If anything new happens, I'll reopen. Though I think its better to wait and see if somewhere down the road I'm able to secure some more fish. Hopefully equal sizes























Later~ for now.


----------

